# Collaboration



## PenWorks (Apr 18, 2010)

Pretty nice having Steve  (Pen Artistry) move into town awhile back. He dropped off these large blanks he made for me to turn into shaving brushes. The Large one has 60 piece and the small one 42 pieces. I wouldn't have the patience for this, but they were sure fun to turn  The large one has rosewood, wenge & maple and the smaller one has ebony, wenge & maple. Thanks Steve


----------



## David Keller (Apr 18, 2010)

Those are really nice...  Great looking wood combinations.


----------



## fernhills (Apr 18, 2010)

They are really nice. I thought about doing more segments with the shaving brushes, but always worried about them being around so much water that it would loosen things up. Thanks for showing, i may just do one, if the pros` are doing them. Oh BTW the new razor hardware is the cats`meow. Thanks,  Carl


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 18, 2010)

I thought the same thing Carl, but Steve says there is more glue than wood :biggrin: or something like that, I may have exagerated a little bit  But I did put about 8 coats of CA on them.


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 18, 2010)

Both are real nice, but I like the one on the left best.  It's lines are real nice


----------



## Mark (Apr 18, 2010)

Very nice. I'm glad to hear there are no problems with the water.

Two Beautiful brushes...


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice looking! Been missing Steve around here. Hope he's doing well.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## akbar24601 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tony sure did a great job of putting shape and shine to those! I was excited to see how they would turn out and now even more excited having seen them! Thanks Tony for doing such a good job on them!

Hi Eric and all. I am doing fine thanks and hope that you are all doing well  I guess you could say that I am falling under the category of spoiled because Tony let's me come and play in his workshop!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work you two!! A great collaboration!

Only one problem.... Now I don't know which one to be more jealous of!! :biggrin:


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear things are well, Steve. I'm going to have to agree with Dawn. This sounds like a dangerous combo in Scottsdale.


----------



## cnirenberg (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!  Great job to both of you.  Those shaving brushes are are real eye catcher.  Steve, its good to hear that you doing OK.


----------



## el_d (Apr 22, 2010)

Very cool Tony! Great segmentation and not too shabby with the gouge Tony. 

What type of shaving knots are those?


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 23, 2010)

el_d said:


> What type of shaving knots are those?



The large one has a UK 24mm SIlvertip and the Chubby has a 28mm Silvertip.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice work Guys ! Will be sure to stop back in the next time we're in AZ .


----------

